# 2 dead mice in my bedroom this morning..



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks a lot cat. :-| I'm expecting a gradual process til I find a mouse in my bed one morning. 

So, as much as cat loves to show me what he's caught, I believe the expression, 'gone a bit too far' is appropriate now. :blackcat

I woke up this morning and put the bell collars on both my cats. Either that or I close my bedroom door and never let them come in during the night...

Oh Cats! You naughty boys. :devil :-|:-| Ewwwww. Mice. :-o


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, I would be happy the mice aren't running around in the house...My cats are indoor only, and one day early this spring I came home to find a dead mouse lying on my chess table. Obviously it had been caught and played with.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

amelia100 said:


> thanks a lot cat. :-| I'm expecting a gradual process til I find a mouse in my bed one morning.


Breakfast in bed. That would be nice.


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

In my opinion, I would rather have two dead mice in my bedroom than have them running around. In my old house I had a problem with mice and at the time I had three great mousers. they never brought my any dead mice considering they ate the entire thing.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharing is caring! :kittyturn

The only time my cats have brought me presents was a few months back. Egypt caught a yucky waterbug and put it on my bed for me to find. As luck would have it, I didn't, but I did notice she had been extremely playful the night before. Apparently, she had been chasing this thing, catching it, and then releasing it for the better part of the night right on my bed...just lovely!

The next evening, she offered it to me and when she saw I was apparently too stupid to eat it, she began munching it right in front of me...eeeewww.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Update. The other cat brought in a baby mouse just earlier. SO I guess the bell collar isn't 100% effective for warding off prey, especially babies.  Anyway, the poor thing was tiny, and my cat left it on the kitchen floor. I noticed it was still breathing. But obviously, it couldn't move, it was that close to death. My instinct was to put it out of its misery. But I had no idea what to do. So, I took it outside and put it somewhere quiet where it would die at least unharassed. 

What on earth do i do in these situations if the cat hasn't fully killed the poor thing? Its horrible to see it....and I feel like I should give it a quick death or something.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, I have a feeling the cats know exactly where these mice live....and they'll just keep bringing them in.... Maybe I need to investigate where they;re getting them - they are almost always baby mice, really small - unless that's just how big they get, I'm assuming doormice or something. I've no idea. Argh. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Their doing their jobs. I think they should get a raise in pay and a promotion. I guess the bell is for you to hear not the mice. And what's wrong with breakfast in bed? Cats ya just got to love them. At least they are entertaining themselves. It's better than a fake mouse unless they eat the real mice and throw up on the rug unless you have a rug that is the color of puke where it won't stain as bad.

Kathy


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

razzle said:


> Their doing their jobs. I think they should get a raise in pay and a promotion. I guess the bell is for you to hear not the mice. And what's wrong with breakfast in bed? Cats ya just got to love them. At least they are entertaining themselves. It's better than a fake mouse unless they eat the real mice and throw up on the rug unless you have a rug that is the color of puke where it won't stain as bad.
> 
> Kathy


 
Lol, i guess you have a point...If only I had someone to clear up the mess without me having to see the poor things then I could live happily in denial..


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

You're not doing too badly....my beloved cat Phoebe used to bring me live mice at three am and put them in my ear! I ended up with a little box in my bedside drawer to put them in so they could either die peacefully or recover. I'd liberate the live ones down the road.

My Jake used to arrange dead mice and rats tastefully on the end of my bed...once I woke up to ten of them, beautifully lined up.

Perhaps you can get a box as I did to let them die in peace? they usually die of shock.

Your cats are being good little cats, though.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

November Rose said:


> Maybe your cats were bringing them to you as a "gift." It's a way cats show their affection. They're saying, "Here mommy, we each brought you a gift. We love you."


I always thought it was more "look, aren't you proud of me?"


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

My Muffin is a killer, lol. I have had to remove a live but tailless chipmunk from the house as well as lizards. When she used to go outside I would find moles and whatnot, but now she is limited to what gets in on its own.

Several years ago we had a family of mice inside and my cat, I only had Pookie at the time, couldn't care less about them. I had to buy traps. :/


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

No mice yet but I bet if there was one in the house these two would hunt it down and leave it where I'd be sure to trip over it in the morning. Right now all they catch is bugs - they mostly eat those. But I got up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night a few nights ago and Miley was sitting in the corner watching a bug. Next morning a large dead cricket was in the middle of the kitchen floor for me to admire. I saw Ollie kill and eat a smaller cricket one day. Guess this one was too crunchy or something. Or they just wanted to share it with me.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

hal1 said:


> I always thought it was more "look, aren't you proud of me?"


I heard it was because they think we humans are stupid to catch our own food, so they bring us half-dead ones for practice. They're like, "You're such a crappy hunter. Here. Try not to hurt yourself."

Years ago when he was still on the prowl, we taught Cheshire Cat not to bring his killings inside. One morning my mom went to take out the garbage and CRUNCH. Dead bird, right in the centre of the welcome mat, with bare feet. haha.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

One of my cats apparently killed a bird with their mind the other day. LOL. It was laying dead in front of the tree where the bird feeder is, outside the front window where the cats sit and watch the birds. No marks on it, I don't know what happened but I joked that they killed it with their death stare.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with the others, I bring breakfast to bed to my cats on weekends, whatever I think they'd like to eat. If they did the same for me, I'd be flattered. 

Unfortunately, no hope. Even the strays around here are too spoilt to make the effort to catch anything. They've perfected the art of begging, not of hunting. Just now they spent hours begging me for a snack (their meal is at nights) and wouldn't catch any of the zillion birds sitting around them or any bugs. Bratz!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Jacq said:


> we humans are stupid to catch our own food


But at least we work for it. These spoilt creatures all they know is whine, jump on the counter (strays' version: park bench), tie a napkin to their necks and whine louder. Then when they're done eating, including some tuna for desert, they go over to the next bench and start the same ritual with the next unsuspecting neighbor who's just bought himself a pastrami sandwich for lunch. Lunch lost to his compassionate, easily-manipulated soul.

And why are they begging for a snack all day, these strays? Because at dinner last night they wouldn't eat their regular meal (kibble, twice as expensive as stray cats kibble) even though I'd mixed it with a little sardines oil. Spoilt little kids, that's what they are!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL. My cats wouldn't stay in bed and wait for me to bring breakfast. As soon as I open my bedroom door in the morning they run to the kitchen.


----------

